# BBE sonic maximizer on an acoustic



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.neighborhost.com/temp/bbe_demo.mp3

you can tell when the BBE maximizer kicks in...it just sounds SO much more full...I think im gunna get one


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Do you mean at about 20 seconds in? Sounds like a good deal of reverb was added as well. Kind of misleading.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

from what I know, there was no reverb added...maybe the pedal does that?

its not actualy my clip, I ripped it off the Sduncan forum lol.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh yeah- I figured it wasn't your clip. I wasn't saying that you were misleading.

Really sounds a lot like reverb to me.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

nine said:


> Oh yeah- I figured it wasn't your clip. I wasn't saying that you were misleading.
> 
> Really sounds a lot like reverb to me.


aah ok then. Ill see if I can find other clips without reverb. I do want to get a good idea how the BBE would affect an acoustic though. The music store near me is supposed to get some in soon so I might try those. Ive been looking around for the best price.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

It doesnt sound at all like they added reverb, it sounds more like someone hit the BBE on. The BBE can cause natural reverberation. I seem to remember in the 80s they made a BBE specifically for acoustics..........


----------



## tayloralf (Apr 21, 2006)

if you are going to get the sonic maximizer, i'd strongly recommend going for the BBE Acoustimax. You get the sonic maximizer, plus a preamp with tone controls, notch filter, mid sweep, etc...essentially the same thing you get on a LR Baggs Paraacoustic DI...except you get the sonic maximizer on top of that, all for the same price.


----------

